# [ANNONCE]xf86-video-i810 Widescreen Intel video

## Mickael

Oyé Oyé,

Une petite balade ce matin sur le forum, me conduit dans la partie Desktop Environments, dans lequel un poste porte sur la résolution en "Widescreen" d'une carte intel. Étant possesseur d'une carte intel, j'ouvre le dit poste : Xorg with Intel 8685G Int Graphics and widescreen 1680 1050 et là la réponse qui est faite m'interpelle.  *tiago wrote:*   

> Just saw today that if you're using <x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.0.0 then, you can't use widescreen resolutions.
> 
> HTH.

 

Hum, alors comme ça on peut pas utiliser les résolutions exotiques avec cette version du driver. Je clique sur le lien, et là c'est tout le contraire.  *Quote:*   

> Widescreen Intel video BIOS hack no longer needed

  hahahh  :Twisted Evil:   Ainsi plus besoin de 855resolution/915resolution avec ce nouveau driver!!!

 *Quote:*   

> The new xf86-video-intel-2.0.0 driver no longer uses the video BIOS, it does native mode setting. In other words, the 855resolution/915resolution utilities are no longer needed.
> 
> For Gentoo users: xf86-video-intel is named xf86-intel-i810 in the portage tree.

  Inutile de traduire vous aurez tous compris.  :Very Happy: 

Alors, je m'empresse de regarder ma version  :

```
eix -s i810

* app-misc/i810switch

     Available versions:  0.6.2 0.6.5 (~)0.6.5-r1

     Homepage:            http://www16.plala.or.jp/mano-a-mano/i810switch.html

     Description:         A utility for switching the LCD and external VGA displays on and off

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

     Available versions:  1.6.5 (~)1.7.4 (~)2.0.0

     Installed versions:  2.0.0(08:19:52 24.04.2007)(-debug dri)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

 Yes, me reste plus qu'a lire le readme, et on y apprend que nous devons changer notre xorg.conf comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration
> 
> The driver auto-detects all device information necessary to
> 
> initialize the card.  The only lines you should need in the "Device"
> ...

  Tout à l'air de fonctionner avec la version 1.3 de xorg.server, mais avec la 1.2 vous risquez d'avoir des problèmes. En attendant la suite et les testes de la journée ainsi que la lecture plus détaillée du manuel de ce pilote, je vous souhaite une bonne lecture. J'éditerai pour vous tenir informer de la marche à suivre.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est en effet impossible. J'ai un écran 1440x900 et sur l'intel integré à la P5B-V, impossible de passer dans cette résolution. C'est tout simplement pas possible, même en forcant via des modelines. Rien à faire.

[edit] ah par contre passer sur "intel" en driver j'ai pas essayer en effet[/edit]

----------

## geekounet

Perso, j'ai jamais eu besoin de ce hack vu que le BIOS video sur mon inspiron est bien foutu  :Very Happy: 

Mais merci de la nouvelle, je testerai quand même cet autre driver ce soir, juste pour le fun, et pour voir si ya d'autres nouveautés  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

@kwenspc Quelle est la version de ta carte ?

C'est ça non ? ==> De plus, elle intègre la nouvelle puce graphique Intel® GMA X3000. Ben faut lire l'ancien, le drivers ne supporte pas tout encore.  :Rolling Eyes: 

rhaaa, t'es impardonnable,  *Quote:*   

> Les pilotes 965 Express supportent l'intégralité des fonctionnalités 2D et 3D des c½urs graphiques intégrés GMA X3000 et GMA 3000 d'Intel. Ils seront proposés sous trois licences Open Source : X.org MIT License, Mesa MIT License et GPL v2.

  voir le site "linux graphic" pour les pilotes. Tout ça pour ne pas quitter le Savage   :Laughing:  c'est petit...

@geekounet Tu sors  :Mad:   :Mr. Green: 

EDIT : j'ai testé ça fonctionne du feux de dieu   :Very Happy:   je vous raconterai tout cela ce soir avec les détails et tout le touointouoin

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah je viens de passer du driver i810 au driver intel, et j'ai pas vu de différence notable, tout fonctionne toujours aussi bien  :Smile:  (et toujours sans hack, ni modeline, ni rien de tout ça  :Very Happy: ).

Par contre, j'en ai profité pour retenter l'accélération EXA à la place du XAA, et ça a l'air de fonctionner nickel maintenant  :Smile:  Ya plus de bug avec l'AIGLX en même temps, et c'est toujours aussi fluide (voire même + ptêt ...). En tout cas, je peux toujours matter mes films par transparence à travers mon urxvt dans mon e16 et ça c'est cool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> @kwenspc Quelle est la version de ta carte ?
> 
> C'est ça non ? ==> De plus, elle intègre la nouvelle puce graphique Intel® GMA X3000. Ben faut lire l'ancien, le drivers ne supporte pas tout encore. 
> 
> rhaaa, t'es impardonnable

 

ma mémoire est impardonnable en effet car j'ai bel et bien lu (je crois bien dans le log de Xorg en fait   :Shocked: ) que ce n'était pas encore supporté pour ce chipset. 

 qui est ancien? :þ 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> j'en ai profité pour retenter l'accélération EXA à la place du XAA, et ça a l'air de fonctionner nickel maintenant  Ya plus de bug avec l'AIGLX en même temps, et c'est toujours aussi fluide (voire même + ptêt ...).

 

Pour ma part, en XAA j'ai un bug bizarre sur xv (pour les video) : la partie qui sort du "carde 1024x768" (je suis en 1280x1024) ne bouge pas : si je colle la video a droite, il y a une partie qui se fige. Si je la met a gauche, ça marche !

Par contre pas ce bug en EXA !

Donc vive EXA  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah en fait, l'EXA ralenti sérieusement le scrolling dans ma playlist amarok (et je pense que ça doit être le cas dans les autres applis KDE), donc retour à XAA. Dommage parce que ça m'avait quand même rendu l'extension Composite un peu plus fluide qu'avant. Je resterai plus tard, peut-être quand on en sera à KDE4, comme QT4 devrait mieux gérer ces extensions  :Smile: 

----------

## daiji

Moi ça fonctionne nickel le support des résolution widescreen, sauf que pour lire des vidéos j'ai des problèmes. Vous utilisez quelle version de xorg ? 

J'ai du bleu à la place de la vidéo si j'utilise Xv comme sortie. bizzare.

----------

## kwenspc

 *daiji wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai du bleu à la place de la vidéo si j'utilise Xv comme sortie. bizzare.

 

C'est pas trop grave au pire: tentes les drivers Xshm ou opengl.

----------

## daiji

ça fonctionne avec Xshm. ça change beaucoup de pas utiliser les extensions vidéo xv ?

----------

## kopp

Tu as bien de la chance geekounet, dans le bios de mon inspiron j'ai du utilisé les modelines...

Bref tout ça c'est bien joli, mais si on veut du widescreen en framebuffer, on a toujours besoin du 915resolution....

Enfin, je passerai quand même à ce pilote quand j'aurais le temps/courage...

----------

## geekounet

Le framebuffer en widescreen ça marche tout seul aussi chez moi, avec vesafb-tng  :Razz: 

Par contre, sur le laptop de maman sous Ubuntu qui a aussi une CG Intel, j'ai besoin de 915resolution pour avoir le widescreen dans Xorg, mais juste ça, pas de modelines ou quoi dans le xorg.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

merci pour l'info.

Je viens de tester sur mon laptop qui avait besoin de 915resolution et maintenant plus besoin  :Very Happy: .

Merci pour tout ^^.

----------

